# SLC Emigration Canyon Repaving :(



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Emigration used to be my favorite in SLC until the hack repaving job a few weeks ago. Someone please tell me this is not the finished product?


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

definitely spoils the ride... and I do believe thats the finished article. last week in the hot heat, you could feel your tire sink in the pavement. its so soft.


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

I was majorly disappointed when I rode up there and they were only half done with the job (lots of loose gravel). I rode up again the next week (two weeks ago now) after they were finished and it wasn't too bad. It's definitely not as smooth as it used to be, but it could have been worse.

Have they now done the chip and seal throughout the entire canyon?


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

rode it this morning. Looks like the existing surface is the finished deal


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh well, it will get better with use. I may very well ride up there from my house after work tonight.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I was going to ride Emigration this weekend; how's the road now?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

It's fine. It's all finished, but, the new section is that soft travel blacktop stuff. Very rough, but not off road rough where you're killing your wheels. Definitely slows you down, very perceptably on the descent at speed. It's not the whole ride, maybe half. Still a fun ride. Enjoy it.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

It's still a good ride. The roadsurface is just not as nice as it used to be


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Farva and Bolerio:

I rode up it today and you were right: not bad, some slowing of the decent.

Charlie


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

The local paper has even picked-up the story:
Cyclists don’t feel safe in Emigration Canyon


----------

